# Charge for Audi ED?



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

In Audi's FAQs for ED, the first question is "What is included in the price of the European Deliver Program?" So does Audi actually charge for ED? If so, how much? I would love to do another ED for the S4 I am looking into. Seems strange that they would charge, though. BMW doesn't charge anything (then again, BMW doesn't give you even a one night hotel stay). I realize that cost wise you still likely come out ahead due to the 5% discount on thwe car, I am just curious.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

nobbyv said:


> In Audi's FAQs for ED, the first question is "What is included in the price of the European Deliver Program?" So does Audi actually charge for ED? If so, how much? I would love to do another ED for the S4 I am looking into. Seems strange that they would charge, though. BMW doesn't charge anything (then again, BMW doesn't give you even a one night hotel stay). I realize that cost wise you still likely come out ahead due to the 5% discount on thwe car, I am just curious.


I haven't ever heard of Audi charging for Euro Delivery but that doesn't mean they don't.

Here is an excellent review of what someone did when they picked up their S6:

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2718578


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*no, they do not charge.*

Here is a link to our Euro delivery we did back in Dec. 06.

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2718550&highlight=k2audi


----------

